

EC2 us-east is down - tbarbugli

and half internet with it I guess
======
cherioo
[https://twitter.com/Axcelx/status/616058414746202113](https://twitter.com/Axcelx/status/616058414746202113)

------
gkop
I'm super curious to hear technical info how this kind of widescale network
partition comes to happen. It doesn't seem based on geography since for about
30 minutes I was unable to reach us-east from MonkeyBrains in SF, but had no
trouble from my Dallas, TX VPS.

------
mondoshawan
From DigitalOcean's status page for SFO:

"We have located and routed around a West Coast US TeliaSonera backbone
problem. All latency should be back to normal levels and we'll continue to
monitor the Telia repair progress."

~~~
cheeseprocedure
Possibly related to another fiber cut this morning:
[https://puck.nether.net/pipermail/outages/2015-June/007911.h...](https://puck.nether.net/pipermail/outages/2015-June/007911.html)

------
tbarbugli
and as usual: [http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)
is either not reachable or all green :D

~~~
k2xl
it's definitely down for me. weird that aws status shows all green

~~~
takeda
it seems like it always is green even when they have issues, perhaps a static
page? ;>

~~~
seanp2k2
You joke, but static pages are actually great for status pages, since they
handle load surges very well and have few moving parts to break. That said, it
looks like the Amazon status page pulls
[http://status.aws.amazon.com/data.json](http://status.aws.amazon.com/data.json)
, and I've also noticed that it's almost always all green even when stuff is
broken.

------
davidbarker
Do we know if this is related to the Beats 1 issues people are currently
reporting?

"Update 2 5:35 p.m. Pacific Time: It appears the Beats 1 radio station is
currently experiencing an outage and is unavailable for some listeners.
Attempting to play the station results in an unknown error."
[http://www.macrumors.com/2015/06/30/beats-1-radio-now-
availa...](http://www.macrumors.com/2015/06/30/beats-1-radio-now-available/)

~~~
IBM
I think so. Apple Music streams are working though so they don't seem to be
using AWS for everything.

------
colinhowe
Seeing it bounce up/down from the UK... brief moments of "IT WORKS" followed
by sadness. Long night ahead I think :(

------
tbarbugli
something tells me this is related: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/look-
before-you-leap-the-co...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/look-before-you-
leap-the-coming-leap-second-and-aws/) (just remember reading it, can't open it
from EU)

------
alrs
I'm having no problems with us-east, accessed from Southern California and
Texas.

------
mondoshawan
Possibly a peering problem? I can reach AWS and us-east systems from a
different host running off of he.net.

------
yetanotheracc
So that's why I cannot access Reddit..

------
bakeryOnMain
coinbase.com, circle.com, reddit.com <\- all down for me. using Tor it is all
good though :D

------
calvintennant
And we're back.

------
tbarbugli
and it seems to be working again from europe now

------
petergatsby
Back now.

------
petergatsby
Verified.

------
bakeryOnMain
the internet is back

